# Removal of Septal Button



## CVelez (Apr 22, 2011)

Does anyone know what code would be used for removal of a septal button.


Thanks 

Charla


----------



## MMAYCOCK (Apr 23, 2011)

*Septal Button*

The best answer I've found is this one: 

When a nasal septal perforation or defect is too large to repair, the otolaryngologist may use an alloplastic button to close it. Code 30220 (insertion, nasal septal prosthesis [button]) should be used for the insertion of such a device, not for its removal. Code 30300 (removal foreign body, intranasal; office type procedure) also would not be appropriate because a medically implanted device (in this case, the button) is not considered a foreign body, unless the device has become detached and poses a threat to the patients well-being.

Instead, use an appropriate-level office visit code (99201-99205 new; or 99211-99215, established) for the septal button removal. This procedure is unlikely to affect the overall level because it should not increase the history, examination or medical decision-making components of the visit. 

Melanie


----------

